

OPenn: high-res images of manuscripts from Penn's Libraries - benbreen
http://openn.library.upenn.edu/ReadMe.html

======
saidajigumi
Before I properly noted the URL, I had a moment of thinking this was Penn
_Jillette_ 's library. Now I'm kinda disappointed.

Back vaguely OT: I'd love to find access to something like this for certain
domains of Japanese texts, with the major barrier that I don't actually speak
or read Japanese yet. Both language and access as research barriers can be
frustrating.

